# 2d Book in Special Forces series-- the classic: Dragon Sim-13



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This was actually my first manuscript ever, but second book published. I based it on the thought that once we uploaded onto a MC-130 Combat Talon with all our gear, all it took for us to implement our war plan and jump, was the go codeword being transmitted over SATCOM. So what if . . .

By the way-- the pipeline mission is real, I just can't tell you where my team actually did it.

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before , it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Always to wonder what would have happened if we'd gotten the "go" codeword for our war plan while we in the plane en route to our target after an alert.

And what if it was a mistake?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This was actually my first manuscript ever, but second book published. I based it on the thought that once we uploaded onto a MC-130 Combat Talon with all our gear, all it took for us to implement our war plan and jump, was the go codeword being transmitted over SATCOM. So what if . . .

By the way-- the pipeline mission is real, I just can't tell you where my team actually did it.

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale.http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale







http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ny NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer
The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ny NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer
The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer
The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

By NY Times bestselling author Bob Mayer
The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale--Publishers Weekly








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dragon-Sim-13/Bob-Mayer/e/2940012375957/?itm=22&USRI=bob+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My kind of stuff! I'll check it out.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review From Library Journal
Meng, a Chinese computer expert working for a top-secret American facility at Fort Meade, specializes in simulation activities for Special Forces. When he decides to make simulated Dragon SIM-13 real, the buttons he pushes set up an elaborate invasion of mainland China to destroy an oil pipeline. Captains Mitchell and Riley head the team flying in on two helicopters. When one of the helicopters crashes, the repercussions are enormous--no one in the States knows about a real invasion, except Meng; and very few in the Far East have any knowledge. A daring rescue by pilot Jean Long, wife of Mitchell, produces a climax with enough suspense and action to satisfy the most jaded of thriller fans. The author of Eyes of the Hammer delivers another rousing tale








http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Sim-13-ebook/dp/B004UMP1M6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

